# Ordine:"Il Milan non rimonterà il Napoli. Tra Leao e Kvara..."".



## admin (5 Dicembre 2022)

Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici. Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ottimo,è arrivata la sentenza di Disordine


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici.
> Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._


Kvara quindi non overperforma.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ottimo,è arrivata la sentenza di Disordine


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici.
> Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._


Che


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici.
> Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._



Grazie per la sentenza. Ora mi sento più sereno


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici.
> Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._


Non capisco perché i nostri giocatori debbano essere valutati su un arco temporale di quindici secoli per poter essere riconosciuti come decenti; neppure uno scudetto e il premio di MVP dell’anno bastano. Per altri, invece, sono sufficienti dieci partite per essere definiti fenomenali.


----------



## kekkopot (5 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché i nostri giocatori debbano essere valutati su un arco temporale di quindici secoli per poter essere riconosciuti come decenti; neppure uno scudetto e il premio di MVP dell’anno bastano. Per altri, invece, sono sufficienti dieci partite per essere definiti fenomenali.


Infatti Kvaradona-costante è un ossimoro. Questo ha giocato 15 partite tra i professionisti 
Ha fatto una gran prima parte di stagione, non lo nego. Ma essere considerato costante ce ne vuole ancora...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici.
> Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._



Se il Nabule dovesse perdere punti nel doppio confronto con inda e juve, questo sarà il primo a rimangiarsi tutte queste parole.
Anzi, probabilmente negherà le sue stesse parole. Diamine, è stato mal interpretato!


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché i nostri giocatori debbano essere valutati su un arco temporale di quindici secoli per poter essere riconosciuti come decenti; neppure uno scudetto e il premio di MVP dell’anno bastano. Per altri, invece, sono sufficienti dieci partite per essere definiti fenomenali.


Perché il giornalista medio italiano è una capra....e stò facendo un torto alle capre.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché i nostri giocatori debbano essere valutati su un arco temporale di quindici secoli per poter essere riconosciuti come decenti; neppure uno scudetto e il premio di MVP dell’anno bastano. Per altri, invece, sono sufficienti dieci partite per essere definiti fenomenali.


Perché noi siamo Inspiegabili. Xfiles


----------



## RickyB83 (5 Dicembre 2022)

E se lo dice franco agli ordini..


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine a Radio Punto Nuovo:"_"L'anno scorso il Milan è riuscito a rimontare gli otto punti dall'Inter grazie alla riscossa nel derby e alla crisi dei nerazzurri avuta in Champions e in campionato. Quest'anno è diverso però, non rivedo la stessa forza d'animo e la stessa solidità a centrocampo che aveva la scorsa stagione. E non credo che riuscirà in una seconda rimonta anche ai danni del Napoli.
> Giroud? Spalle alla porta è uno dei migliori, lui e il Milan devono essere reciprocamente grati. Il Milan ha restituito alla Francia un calciatore in grande forma, mentre lui ha dato ai rossoneri quei gol indispensabili per lo Scudetto. La sosta? Questo è un mese fondamentale, a gennaio comincerà un nuovo campionato. Chi lavorerà con la testa giusta, trarrà grandissimi benefici. Leao? Passa il futuro del Milan anche dalla sua permanenza, ma la sua situazione è tutt'altro che ben definita. Ci sono molti problemi. Maldini pensava di risolverli prima del Mondiale, invece si dovrà aspettare febbraio-marzo. Se non dovessero arrivare aggiornamenti, significherà che Leao andrà in scadenza al 2024. Chi scelgo tra Kvaratskhelia e Leao? Ad oggi, Kvara è stato molto più costante e decisivo di Leao"._



Un altro che parla a vanvera.


----------

